# Mynah birds etc in the uk?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Do you need a liscence to keep any type of mynah bird in the uk? Or anything similar? I know they're rare here, expensive and I don't want one at the moment. But one day maybe.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The common species, such as Greater Indian Hill Mynah, do not require any paperwork


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

The only birds that require any sort of liscencing are ostrich and casawary which are DWA. Some species may require paperwork such as A10s, CITIES certificates etc, but that should all come with the bird, so no need to do anything, unless you are breeding and need paperwork for the young.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a breeding set up (that my staff look after) in Thailand for common mynahs and hill mynahs and Red whiskered bulbuls, i for the life of me cant understand why they are not more popular in the UK they are amazing the vocal ability of mynahs is a million times better that any parrot and RWB are truly fascinating they are one of my true loves, in Thailand keeping and competing the RWB is a culture.


----------

